# advanced weight gain diet plan for 155lb ectomorph (me!) =)



## mallett (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

I have recently completed my diet plan after some serious studying. I ended up using the vince del monte diet plan calculator for an advanced weight gain diet plan. <o></o>

<o></o>

My ultimate goal is to make my way from 155lbs to 185lbs for next summer. <o></o>

<o></o>

This is the first time i have designed a proper diet for myself and i was just curious to see if i had got it correct, or if there were things that might need to be changed. Opinions from more experienced people would be greatly appreciated, so here goes...<o></o>

<o></o>

*Here are my stats for **Maintenance**:*<o></o>

<o></o>

Exercise Days:<o></o>

<o></o>

Total Calories: 3518<o></o>

Protein = 308g<o></o>

Carbs= 396g<o></o>

Fat= 98g<o></o>

<o></o>

Non-Exercise days:<o></o>

<o></o>

Total Calories: 3024<o></o>

Protein = 265g<o></o>

Carbs= 340g<o></o>

Fat= 84g<o></o>

<o></o>

____________________________<o></o>

<o></o>

*Here are my daily macro-nutrient results from the vince del monte calorie calculator for **ADVANCED WEIGHT GAIN**, amongst other stats:*<o></o>

<o></o>

Body Type: EctoMorph with fairly stocky upper body <o></o>

Height: 5ft 8 inches<o></o>

Gender: Male<o></o>

Bodyfat: 14%<o></o>

Body Mass: 70.5kg/155lbs<o></o>

Lean mass: 60.6kg/133lbs<o></o>

Fat mass: 10.0kg/22lbs<o></o>

Non-Exercise activity level: Light Activity (excluding intense weight training regime)<o></o>

<o></o>

*Daily Targets for ADVANCED WEIGHT GAIN:*<o></o>

<o></o>

Total Calories: 4078<o></o>

Protein: 340g<o></o>

Carbs: 437g<o></o>

Fat: 108g<o></o>

<o></o>

___________________________________________________________<o></o>

<o></o>

With those calculations in mind, i then proceeded to summarise the macro-nutrients in my OMNI-MX Hardcore Weight Gainer which were as follows:<o></o>

<o></o>

(Figures below based on 2 servings per day)<o></o>

<o></o>

Protein: 90g<o></o>

Carbs:160g<o></o>

Fat: 8.05g + 7.2g MCT oil = 15.25g (I added this cos it is a fat i think?!)<o></o>

<o></o>

Next, i proceeded to deduct the macro-nutrient calculations from my *Daily targets for advanced weight gain* like this:<o></o>

<o></o>

Protein: (340g-90g) = 250g remaining<o></o>

Carbs: (437g-160g) = 277g remaining<o></o>

Fat: (108g-15.25g) = 92.75g remaining<o></o>

<o></o>

With the remaining macro-nutrient calculations, I split the figures into 3 big meals and 3 small meals (one big, one small and so on) like this:<o></o>

<o></o>

*3 X BIG MEALS =*<o></o>

<o></o>

Protein: 250g / 100 x 21.67(%)= 54.18g per meal<o></o>

Carbs: 277g / 100 x 21.67(%)= 60.0g per meal<o></o>

Fat: 92.75g / 100 x 21.67(%)=20.0g per meal<o></o>

<o></o>

*3X SMALL MEALS =* <o></o>

<o></o>

Protein: 250g / 100 x 11.67(%) = 29.2g per meal<o></o>

Carbs: 277g / 100 x 11.67(%) = 32.3g per meal<o></o>

Fat: 92.75g / 100 x 11.67(%) = 10.8g per meal<o></o>

<o></o>

________________________________________________<o></o>

<o></o>

Now for my meal plans...<o></o>

<o></o>

*Please note that i take one of my MRP shakes before training and another directly after.<o></o>

*On rest days MRP's are fitted in between meals.<o></o>

*I drink roughly 4 litres of water per day<o></o>

*The following meals are spaced 2-3 hours apart<o></o>

________________________________________________<o></o>

<o></o>

*MEAL ONE:*<o></o>

<o></o>

*Targets:*<o></o>

<o></o>

Protein: 54.18g<o></o>

Carbs: 60.0g<o></o>

Fat: 20.0g<o></o>

<o></o>



50g fruit & Nut muesli & 125ml skim milk P=8.7g C=35.5g F=7.8g<o></o>


2x Omega 3-6-9 Tablets P=0g C=0g F=2.6g<o></o>


60g EAS Whey Protein P=46g C=3.2g F=4.4g<o></o>


27 Jumbo Raisins P=0.86g C=21.45g F=0.11g<o></o>


6ml Organic flax oil P=0g C=0g F=5.52g<o></o>


<o></o>

*Totals:*<o></o>

<o></o>

P= 55.56g<o></o>

C= 60.15g <o></o>

F= 20.43g<o></o>

<o></o>

*Supplements:* <o></o>

<o></o>

4x Sci-MX Creatine tablets (Rest days only)<o></o>

1x A-Z Multivitamin<o></o>

___________________________________________________<o></o>

<o></o>

*MEAL TWO:*<o></o>

<o></o>

*Targets:*<o></o>

<o></o>

Protein: 29.2g<o></o>

Carbs: 32.3g<o></o>

Fat: 10.8g<o></o>

<o></o>



1/2 Can John West tuna in brine P=17.6g C=0g F=0.33g<o></o>


1x slice wholemeal bread P=4.6g C=16.6g F=1.7g<o></o>


1/4 tin heinz baked beans P=5.0g C=13.4g F=0.2g<o></o>


12 and a half KP dry roasted peanuts P=2.0g C=0.75g F=3.25g<o></o>


2 jumbo raisins P=0.06g C=1.58g F=0g<o></o>


6ml Organic Flax oil P=0g C=0g F=5.52g<o></o>


<o></o>

*Totals:*<o></o>

<o></o>

Protein: 29.96g<o></o>

Carbs: 32.33g<o></o>

Fat: 11.0g<o></o>

<o></o>

*MRP number one (REST DAYS ONLY)<o></o>

<o></o>

_________________________________________________<o></o>

<o></o>

*MEAL THREE:*<o></o>

<o></o>

*Targets:*<o></o>

Protein: 54.18g<o></o>

Carbs: 60.0g<o></o>

Fat: 20.0g<o></o>

<o></o>



249g Skinless chicken breast P=54.18g C=0g F=7.97g<o></o>


304g Boiled Jersey royal new potatoes P=4.26g C=59.89g F=0.3g<o></o>


13ml organic flax oil P=0g C=0g f=11.7g<o></o>


<o></o>

*Totals:*<o></o>

<o></o>

Protein: 58.44g<o></o>

Carbs: 59.89g<o></o>

Fat: 19.7g<o></o>

<o></o>

___________________________________________________<o></o>

<o></o>

*MEAL FOUR:*<o></o>

<o></o>

*Targets:* <o></o>

<o></o>

Protein: 29.2g<o></o>

Carbs: 32.3g<o></o>

Fat: 10.8g<o></o>

<o></o>



Premier gold orange segments in light syrup P=0.88g C=24.5g F=0g<o></o>


32g EAS Whey Protein P=25.0g C=1.6g F=2.24g<o></o>


30 KP dry roasted peanuts P=4.8g C=1.8g F=7.8g<o></o>


6 Jumbo Raisins P= 0.19g C=4.7g F=0.02g<o></o>


1ml Organic flax oil P=0g C=0g F=0.9g<o></o>


<o></o>

*Totals:*<o></o>

<o></o>

Protein: 30.87g<o></o>

Carbs: 32.6g<o></o>

Fat: 10.96g<o></o>

<o></o>

____________________________________________________<o></o>

<o></o>

*MEAL FIVE:*<o></o>

<o></o>

*Targets:*<o></o>

<o></o>

Protein: 54.18g<o></o>

Carbs: 60.0g<o></o>

Fat: 20.0g<o></o>

<o></o>



1x tin of heinz spaghetti P=7.0g C=51.8g F=1.0g<o></o>


1x tin of john west tuna in brine P=35.1g C=0g F= 0.65g<o></o>


15g EAS Whey Protein P=11.55g C=0.75g f=1.05g<o></o>


9 Jumbo raisins P=0.29g C=7.11g F=0.03g<o></o>


19ml Organic flax oil P=0g C=0g F=17.1g<o></o>


<o></o>

*Totals:*<o></o>

<o></o>

Protein: 53.94g<o></o>

Carbs: 59.66g<o></o>

Fat: 19.83g<o></o>

<o></o>

_________________________________________________________<o></o>

<o></o>

*MEAL SIX:*<o></o>

<o></o>

(SAME AS MEAL 2 OR MEAL 4)<o></o>

<o></o>

*Second MRP before bed<o></o>

<o></o>

_________________________________________________________<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

Thanks for taking time to read my essay! Lol :whistling:

Hopefully my diet plan is correct, and hopefully i was able to help other 155lb ectomorphs out there gain some quality lean mass!!

<o></o>

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.<o></o>

mallett<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

alot of work went into it mate, well done on that, looks fine tbh, you might gain alittle for fat than anticipated because of the vast amount of cals, otherwise good job on the diet.all you got to do now is stick with it and bring up your training routine :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

30 pounds in one year 

g.luck with that.


----------



## sweepdog (Sep 14, 2009)

mate i did'nt calculate how much i was eating exactly but jst eat **** loads and then eat some more!and don't overtrain.good luck


----------



## hardgainr (Aug 14, 2010)

woah!!!you are like my ultra opposite person!!! im amazed how organised your diet is.... 27 jumbo raisins, thats like calculated down to the fine print, you should work for an insurance company lol.

i realy admire the work you have put into that, im in the same boat trying to gain weight and eat more at better times, youve definetly put more research into the dieting. great work man.

after alot of reading ive decided to stop wasting money on supps i dont need, stick to the basics and train hard, im going to up my intake of food [again] and just watch the fat, keep my head down and train like a mofo.

if anyone could help me with a solid routine id be gratefull.

stick in bud.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

if your in caloric surpus and its good clean food it will work

BUT I think you are being over analytical when you have 12 AND A HALF peanuts:lol:


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

glen danbury said:


> BUT I think you are being over analytical when you have 12 AND A HALF peanuts:lol:


pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> 30 pounds in one year
> 
> g.luck with that.


^ x 2!

More like 20 lbs fat and 10 lbs muscle if you're diligent, but most unlikely 30 lbs of lean muscle!

And why gain any fat at all..?

You don't have to put on fat to gain muscle...


----------



## mallett (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone! I'm as one would say a perfectionist with my 12 and a half peanuts lol gotta love it!! 

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

I'm not 100% sure if it is possible to gain 30 quality pounds in a year or not? I'm no pro. I dunno! Even if i make my way up to welterweight by summer that's still good in my opinion  is it possible to make it to 185 or am i waaaayy off?

<o></o>

*Hardgainr-* If u really want a solid diet plan, google ' vince del monte fitness calculator' and enter in your credentials like me. The bodyfat % figure was the most awkward one to calculate but with a tape measure and google for a bodyfat calculator, it's definately possible! 

From there, u will get ur protein, carbs and fat totals in grams for the day.

Next, divide the figures into 3 big meals (21.67% x3 ) and 3 small meals (11.67% x3 ) to get protein, carbs and fat totals for each meal.

Next, i wrote up a huge list of medium-low GI foods and figured out each of the foods protein, carb and fat content per gram.

From then on, it's simple math and hard training  hope this helps.

<o></o>

On another note, i know one thing...a good diet plan is useless without a good training regime, so below i have posted just that.....

<o></o>

Hopefully, my combination is going to help me achieve my goals, and hopefully other ectomorphs out there! 

<o></o>

...

<o></o>

*Routine:*

<o></o>

Day One: Chest

Day Two: Back

Day Three: Rest

Day Four: Shoulders & Abs

Day Five: Biceps & Triceps

Day Six: Legs

Day Seven: Rest

<o></o>

____________________________________________________________

<o></o>

*Day One: Chest*

<o></o>

Seated Vertical Press: 4x10 reps (10 reps cos i maxed out the weight at 8 reps)

Incline Bench Press: 4x8 reps

Decline Dumbbell Flies: 4x 8 reps

Dumbbell Pullovers: 4x8 reps

<o></o>

<o></o>

*Day Two: Back*

<o></o>

Dumbbell Rows: 4x8 reps

Seated Pulley Row (Close Grip): 4x8 Reps

Seated T-Bar Row (Wide Grip): 4x8 Reps

Pulldowns: 4x8 Reps

<o></o>

<o></o>

*Day Three:*

<o></o>

<o></o>

REST

<o></o>

<o></o>

*Day Four: Shoulders & Abs*

<o></o>

Shoulders:

<o></o>

Seated Machine Press: 4x8 reps

Lateral Side Raises: 4x8 reps

Bent Over Rear Deltoid Flies: 4x8 Reps

<o></o>

Abs:

<o></o>

Machine Rotary Torso: 4x15 reps

Lying Down Leg Raises: 4x15 reps

Ab Machine Crunches: 4x25 reps

Hanging knee Raises: 3x15 reps

<o></o>

<o></o>

*Day Five: Biceps & Triceps*

<o></o>

Biceps:

<o></o>

Standing EZ Bar Curls: 4x8 reps

Seated Incline Dumbbell Curl: 4x8 reps (both arms, same time)

<o></o>

<o></o>

Triceps:

<o></o>

Machine Overhead Tricep Press: 4x8 reps

Standing Cable Pressdown (Wide Grip): 2x8 reps

Standing Cable Pressdown (Close Grip): 2x8 reps

Dumbbell Kickbacks: 4x12 reps

<o></o>

<o></o>

*Day Six: Legs*

<o></o>

Leg Presses: 4x8 reps

Leg Curls: 4x8 reps

Leg Extensions: 4x8 reps

Squats: 3x8 reps

<o></o>

<o></o>

*Day Seven: *

<o></o>

<o></o>

REST

<o></o>

__________________________________________________________________

<o></o>

So there ya have it! 

My complete diet plan and training regime

Any comments / constructive criticism greatly welcomed! 

Train Hard, Eat well, Rest Well.....See those results!!!! 

mallett


----------



## master (Feb 12, 2010)

youve read a awefully lot into this . but that regime seems abit packed when will you grow? and wheres dead lifts? the flat bench ? also one more thing the key to growth is variety

personally id stick with a basic split of

1 back and biceps

2 rest

3 shoulders and legs

4 rest

5 chest and triceps

but maybe someone else will tell me differently


----------



## mallett (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey prodiver, thanks for your comment 

Here's what i have learn't from my studies:

I know there are many fats both good and bad. Fats are generally misunderstood. All fats are in general should be looked at as lipids that all have their own individual effects on the human body. For optimal hormonal production of anabolic hormones in athletes, adequate fat of the right types is essential.

Trans fats and saturated fats are bad and should be avoided! They have many negative effects on the human body and cause high cholesterol, obesity for example and are generally bad for your health and have no benefits to anyone looking to pack on lean mass.

However, salmon, nuts, flax oil, and olive oil, just to name a few, contain good unsaturated fats. EFA's for example, (Omega 3, 6 and 9) can actually aid in weight loss, fat metabolism, long term health, strength and prevent muscle breakdown to name a few.

Correct me if i'm wrong dude?!

As you said, you don't have to put on fat to gain lean muscle, but you do need a balanced diet and within that "balanced" diet good fats are apparent.

I would be interested to hear the views of other members on this....cos i sure a **** don't wanna be a fat ****er haha!!

peace


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Build your protein up gradually, from 150g to 300 adding 10 grams per week, can work wonders. Then 5 days 150g, then up to 250g for 5, and so on.

Use Glutamine one of the best and most underrated supps out there.

Craetine, a decent multi-vit, and loads of water at least 3 litres,

Good Luck


----------



## mallett (Aug 22, 2010)

hey master, cheers for the post dude.

I was actually beginning to think about the whole flat bench thingy. I actually use the seated press machine in the gym, but i've maxed it out cos it only goes up to 170lbs. I guess the angle is the same as flat bench, but the whole fiber twitch/stability thing isn't there that is a benefit of free bench. I will actually change that on my regime now! Cheers for the heads up on that 

About the deadlifts, you do have a good point. After all it is one of the most effective compound exercises!!

Last but not least, the workout regime you listed was exactly the same principal as the one i was on before this one. I do wonder myself which is better. On the other hand, my new routine was designed by an ex pro bodybuilder from Gold's gym in LA who has many many trophies but has now retired and opened his own gym where i live. I can't quite understand his ethics either to be honest lol

thanks again for the heads up mate 

mallett


----------



## mallett (Aug 22, 2010)

word up hendrix! 

i have heard bout the protein method u mentioned but unforunately, it would create a severe upset in my macro-nutrient and calorie ratio's for the day! gutted! ar well.

I am on sci-mx creatine capsules; 4 at breakfast on rest days. 4 before training, 3 straight after.

I do have glutamine powder but haven't incorporated it into my diet yet for some reason. Then again, there is glutamine in my omni-mx weight gainer so watcha reckon?

I've got a quality A-Z ; one in the morning and one with erm 4th meal of the day i think.

4 litres of water a day at least 

Cheers for the heads up mate

mallett


----------



## master (Feb 12, 2010)

mallett said:


> hey master, cheers for the post dude.
> 
> I was actually beginning to think about the whole flat bench thingy. I actually use the seated press machine in the gym, but i've maxed it out cos it only goes up to 170lbs. I guess the angle is the same as flat bench, but the whole fiber twitch/stability thing isn't there that is a benefit of free bench. I will actually change that on my regime now! Cheers for the heads up on that
> 
> ...


well everyones body reacts differently . and everyone (including myself) believes they know the best ways and tips (just human nature if we didnt think we knew te best then we would try to learn the best) so all i can say is try out this new routine for 2 months . keep a strick workout long with everything weight lifted and reps and any additional notes you may think of and see how it goes . then seeing how you progress goes and if needed try another workout to see what your body prefers .

also i suggest watching a bodybuilding dvd . a week in the dungeon by dorian yates is my personal favourite :thumb:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey matey no props, if you think is not gonna work for you.

Good to hear you have a good knowledge of your nutrition and macros,

If you have glutamine seperate, i would add it morning and before bed 5-7g

as long as your getting some on wake-up before, during and after training and before bed, should be good. A good tip is to take a scoop of whey in alarge bottle of water with 5g of glut and take a few BCAA's during training, Got this tip from reading an article by Milos, really worked well for me, will never go back to ignorance(it is bliss you know, they are right, damn those righteous bastards)


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

mallett said:


> Hey prodiver, thanks for your comment
> 
> Here's what i have learn't from my studies:
> 
> ...


If you search my posts you'll find that I'm one of the few who've consistently advocated bodybuilders eating more fats and less carbs.

You're quite right fats are misunderstood!

Fats are indeed essential for your hormones to work.

Trans fats may be "bad", but saturated fats are not. There's absolutely no evidence whatsoever that saturated fats cause any cardio-vascular disease at all, or more obesity than unsaturated fats.

Furthermore, it's medically certain that cholesterol levels in the body are not significantly affected by diet, saturated or indeed any fat intake.

And cholesterol is vital for health and especially for bodybuilding - people who have lower cholesterol levels die earlier of more diseases. Nor does cholesterol cause cardio-vascular disease.

Any ideas to the contrary are a con by statin manufacturers.

Watch these vids





 and read Dr Malcolm Kendrick's book The Great Cholesterol Con.

It's your carb intake, not your fat intake, that governs your fat storage. Give your body any appreciable amount of carbs and it will preferentially use them for energy and store fat.

Carbs (salads and fruit) happen to be the usual modern source of vits and minerals, but theoretically you don't need any carbs to live well.

No-one knows what a "balanced" diet is. No-one can possibly know how many calories they need each day as activities and conditions change.

You don't need a diet - just eat sufficient protein, enjoy fat, workout intensely and adjust your carbs day by day to stop getting porky or lose flab. You can lose flab and gain lean muscle at the same time.


----------



## mallett (Aug 22, 2010)

master - I just got the Ronnie Coleman "Relentless" dvd  looks friggin awesome! I think i'll stick to the routine i'm on at the mo till my 8 weeks is up, then i'm gonna switch back to my old skool routine and see which one had most impact. Cheers for the good advice mate 

Hendrix - I've just added 5g of Glutamine to my diet plan before bed and at breakfast  cheers for the great tip on the BCAA's too. I have all of the BCAA's included in my protein poweder that i take during the day and in my weight gain that i take before and after exercise. Is there any need to take them seperately before and after exercise as u suggested or would i be ok sticking with my ignorance? haha 

Prodiver- Thanks for the info mate. As they say, u learn something new every day  I'm not quite sure how i will gain 20lbs of fat and only 10lbs of muscle tho? cos that would suck!! if u were me, how would you adjust your diet to increase the chances of lean muscle mass with minimal fats? Also, if i do happen to see a bit of blubber in the future, what is the best way to get rid of it without losing muscle mass? Would cardio suffice or would it be a combination of cardio and diet adjustment?

Thanks for your support guys, it's greatly appreciated.

mallett


----------



## hardgainr (Aug 14, 2010)

cheers for the advice man, im glad im not the only one trying to figure all this out. ill definetly try and sort a bit more outr meal wise but im a familly guy and i work loads of funny hours, so it can be difficult.

as far as training goes i definetly definetly have to have flat bench press and incline d-bell press. i do bent over rows and when i weld up a squat rack im guna do squats again.

years ago when i was into training my squat was 110KG deadlift 140KG and leg press was 230KG i think. but ive not got access to this equipment untill a better gym opens soon i hate deadlifting with small diameter weights i feel too close to the ground . ive got my barbell bench back up to 80KG think i could 1 rep near 90 very possibly if i had a spotter but im training with a bench with a laterall tower a pile of weights and bars on my own in the garage. lol, so i dont fancy failing a 1 rep max.

good luck any how mate.


----------



## mallett (Aug 22, 2010)

you too mate. When u get round to ur nutrition plan, i'll help u out all i can if u get stuck. Got back from the gym today and now have stretch marks under my arm for the first time. The diet/training plan is working well. I also find training like a psycho to a bit of heavy metal always gives me that extra edge over training to Justin Beiber or something similar that they normally play in the gym! lol

Good luck with ur training man. just remember, training is only 25% of the battle. many pro bodybuilders put the other 75% down to rest, good diet and necessary supplementation.

I'd be glad to share my knowledge with ya if u need any further help.

Eat Big, Train Big, Get Big - that's my philosophy 

mallett


----------



## hardgainr (Aug 14, 2010)

sounds like a solid statement, ill definetly give you a shout about the nutrition thanks for that. i listen to angry stuff like cypress hill or NWA but tunes with a bit of a fight about them, changes your mood gets you angry and determind to ''beat'' the weights. whatever works for you.

i too have notice stretch marks, after my last chest workout [which im doing again today] i notice in the light i had slight light marks acros the top corner off my chest where it meets the shoulder.... i was loving it. just wish i could beat the skinny forearm syndrome lol.


----------



## mallett (Aug 22, 2010)

lol tell me bout it i know all bout the skinny forearm syndrome!!! XD

Best of luck in ur training mate, let me know when ur ready to do that diet plan.

I have been recommended bio oil to get rid of stretch marks and have also heard that coconut milk will elasticate ur skin to prevent them XD

hope this helps

mallett


----------



## mallett (Aug 22, 2010)

ok so i'm now working on my new diet plan which i will post as soon as it's done 

If a mod could close this thread please?

mallett


----------

